# On screen nav buttons



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

So, anyone know of a way to enable them in touchwiz ROMs? Or just a touchwiz ROM it works with? And a way to disable the menu and back buttons (I hate the way they light up).

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steelyglint (Apr 15, 2012)

BartJJ said:


> So, anyone know of a way to enable them in touchwiz ROMs? Or just a touchwiz ROM it works with? And a way to disable the menu and back buttons (I hate the way they light up).
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Easy to disable the light on the buttons. Go to Settings.. Display... Touchkey light duration.. And choose never. 
Onscreen controls will either need an app like LMT or a custom rom I think.

.... I have to return some videotapes....


----------

